# Lionel 218 Alco wiring dilemma!



## jbenini (Feb 2, 2014)

Greetings all, I'm new to the forum. I have a Lionel 218 Alco that I'm trying to get running again. It has the horn, and I think a two-position e-unit. I installed a new armature, at the advice of a friend who took the loco and said it needed one. But somewhere along the line a number of wires were cut, and I'm having a terrible time figuring it all out. The wiring diagram in the Greenberg book isn't much good to me, because what I have doesn't seem to match up to any of the diagrams. The motor has orange and green wire windings on it, one of which is disconnected, and I'm not sure where that goes, either. I've attached some photos so you can look at the mess, if someone else has the same loco and can either send me some photos or give me instructions on what goes where I'd be very grateful. This loco has been on my bench waiting to roll for too many years, it's time to fix it! Thanks in advance for all help and suggestions, JB


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The first thing is get a transformer with two power wires. You have a two position reverse unit . That means you have four wires on the motor field coil. Two wires are soldered together and then soldered again to a brush. The other two will go back to the reverse unit. To test as is. attach a transformer wire to the other motor brush. The use the other wire to one of the other wires. It should work the motor and each wire will make the motor go in a different direction.

Read this it explains the two fields. The 202 and 212 have the same circuit the two position reverse.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is one of the pictures edited to show wiring.

Larry


----------



## jbenini (Feb 2, 2014)

*Lionel 218 Alco wiring dilemma*

Thanks Larry, that clears up a lot of questions! But I still am not sure where to solder that one armature winding wire lurking in the background of the photo; I think it goes to a brass tab that is held to the motor by one of the two screws and an insulating washer, but again I'm not sure. Let me know what you think. And thank you T-man for your suggestions, I'm going to start soldering tonight. I don't know why those wires were ever cut in the first place, but I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere! JB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Edited to put pictures in-line.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you John for posting the pictures directly.

Jbenini,
The field wire does go to the lug as per the picture callout. Make sure the insulator is in place properly and does not allow the screw to touch the lug, or your motor will run in one direction constantly and you will not be able to reverse it.

Larry


----------



## jbenini (Feb 2, 2014)

Larry, THANK YOU!!! I printed the diagram you created, spent half an hour replacing the short wires, put it on the track and it took off, even with dirty wheels!! That loco hasn't moved from my workbench for years, you can't imagine how good it feels to see it running again, my son is going to be thrilled tonight when we head to the basement to "play trains" and he gets to run it! Now I need to get some AAA batteries for the horn and put the shell back on. I owe you! :appl:


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

*welcome to the forum*

Hey James,
Welcome to the forum.
-A very old friend


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Jbenini,

It is great to hear that you got your locomotive to run again after all these years. Now give it a thorough overhaul, and possibly clean up the battery bracket, or replace it.

Larry


----------



## jbenini (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Larry, I will take care of the battery bracket, but I kind of by passed it; I wired in a small AAA battery holder, so I'm using two AAA batteries to power the horn relay instead of one C cell. Seems to work fine, I'm thinking of removing the original bracket, cleaning it up and saving it, and just running the with the new set-up. What do you think, good idea or not? JB


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The AAA batteries may work if they can put out enough current to operate the horn, but may only operate the horn a few times before needing replacement. Make sure the battery holder is wired in parallell for 1 1/2 volts, and not in series for 3 volts. My guess is that the battery holder is wired in series. Check with a voltmeter. Powering the horn with 3 volts may shorten its life.
My recommendation would be to repair/replace the battery bracket and use the proper battery. 

Larry


----------



## jbenini (Feb 2, 2014)

OK, the battery holder is modified to provide 1.5 volts in parallel, I will see how long the batteries last ( I guess that will depend on how often my son feels the urge to blow it!) versus using the C cell. Maybe the extra weight of the C cell improves traction a little? I'll find out! Thank you again for the help and suggestions, I hope I can return the favor someday. JB


----------

